# Nano-trend du jour



## cgw (Jan 7, 2023)

That fifteen year-old digital p&s stashed in your sock drawer is your ticket to creative fame--or a fast buck sold to someone who thinks it is!
Must start working on a plug-in to mimic the look...









						The Hottest Gen Z Gadget Is a 20-Year-Old Digital Camera
					

Young people are opting for point-and-shoots and blurry photos.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 7, 2023)

This is why I pull every camera, film or dig, working or not, out of the trash at work and sell them.


----------



## cgw (Jan 7, 2023)

webestang64 said:


> This is why I pull every camera, film or dig, working or not, out of the trash at work and sell them.


A man truly in touch with the times!


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 8, 2023)

St. Vincent and Goodwill locally have had them by the box full. I have to ignore, because I already have a drawer full, plus some. Right I don't throw anything away very often, especially if it still works. Maybe I can sell some of them? Nah!

“When you have something else to shoot on, it’s more exciting.” and the P&S party? I like it. People who understand the joy of holding a camera.

When you can take a risk, maybe find batteries and a charger, and instead of paying over $200 new have a nice bit of fun, I can understand. I'm always happy that I bought Canon Powershots that had a viewfinder and used AA batteries. Should we tip off the Gen Z people? Anyone want to tell them about the retracting lenses that might eventually jam?


----------

